

4 Reasons Why I Don’t Really Like Selling Kindle Editions on Amazon - rosiesherry
http://rosiesherry.com/2012/07/4-reasons-why-i-dont-really-like-selling-kindle-editions-on-amazon/

======
Turing_Machine
1) Download the spreadsheets and process the data yourself, any way you want.
Loading the information into Excel, Numbers, or OOO isn't really all that much
of a "decoding" challenge.

2) Ever think that maybe your readers don't want you to "reach out" (i.e.,
spam) them? While maybe you wouldn't do that, others would. Personally, I'm
very happy that Amazon doesn't provide my personal information to publishers.

3) Have you ever seen what passes for a royalty statement from an old-school
publisher? Look into it. Amazon is a model of transparency by comparison.

